# Lyft - substantial number of missed ride requests.



## jeffbeck27 (Oct 27, 2018)

So I get this email:
Passengers rely on drivers to provide a dependable service, and it's important that you're there for them. We've reached out to you several times about your substantial number of missed ride requests. If this problem continues, you'll affect our ability to keep the platform running smoothly. 

It's best for the community when you accept the ride requests you receive, or simply log out of driver mode if you need a break.

Bla bla bla,

Dear Lyft,
1.There are major connection issues around Denver!
A. I get dropped trying to accept Rides all of the time.
B. can't connect or loose connection trying to get to a ride

2. I don't accept rides that are not profitable or plan just don't make sense as a driver.
3. Shared and pooled rides are Crap and i pass on them as often as i can.


Questions:
Will they deactivate you for this?
Do these reset every week?

Really getting sick of these gestapo tactics by Lyft and Uber.


----------



## The_Solo (Feb 23, 2019)

They can’t not do anything to you for not accepting requests. They can deactivate for cancelling jobs once you’ve accepted them. 

Decline all pool is good


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

jeffbeck27 said:


> So I get this email:
> Passengers rely on drivers to provide a dependable service, and it's important that you're there for them. We've reached out to you several times about your substantial number of missed ride requests. If this problem continues, you'll affect our ability to keep the platform running smoothly.
> 
> It's best for the community when you accept the ride requests you receive, or simply log out of driver mode if you need a break.
> ...


Those are Lyft badges.

I happily roll with a single digit Acceptance Rate


----------



## Bubsie (Oct 19, 2017)

Thats just Lyft trying to guilt you into accepting shitty rides. When then send me garbage 20 minute pings, and dont have a long distance pickup fee like Uber for anything over 10 mins, I decline those with no hesitation.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

I get that e-mail from Lyft all the time. The passengers rely on me for "dependable" service, but apparently, Lyft is exempt from that dependable service when they send me pick ups 20 minutes away from me. When they start paying a long distance pick up fee, I'll consider accepting those requests.


----------



## pizzaladee (May 23, 2018)

I recently accepted a ride request that was 8 minutes away, in a direction I was traveling in anyway. After the ride Lyft added $1 for going a long way to pick them up. I was pleasantly surprised by that, considering I've travelled farther to pick someone up and have received no compensation. I've never seen it before, nor since. I guess Lyft was feeling generous that day.

I too get those emails frequently about missed requests. I think most people do. They word it to make you think that you're in danger of deactivation.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

They are just experimenting emails, see if it is actually going through ...


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

jeffbeck27 said:


> So I get this email:
> Passengers rely on drivers to provide a dependable service, and it's important that you're there for them. We've reached out to you several times about your substantial number of missed ride requests. If this problem continues, you'll affect our ability to keep the platform running smoothly.
> 
> It's best for the community when you accept the ride requests you receive, or simply log out of driver mode if you need a break.
> ...


After IPO as the stock was dropping, on Tuesday I sent them an email telling them that their stock performance was bad for investing community. They never replied.


----------



## Alantc (Jun 15, 2018)

The_Solo said:


> They can't not do anything to you for not accepting requests. They can deactivate for cancelling jobs once you've accepted them.
> 
> Decline all pool is gothe why don they put


Why do they put the trip to far or other.you half to accept the ride before you can enter trip to far or other.why cant they put that in there when you first get a request.instead of excepting trip then cancel. Then go to trip to far or other


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

New2This said:


> Those are Lyft badges.
> 
> I happily roll with a single digit Acceptance Rate
> 
> View attachment 309962


Mines a little high this week


----------



## Dropking (Aug 18, 2017)

jeffbeck27 said:


> So I get this email:
> Passengers rely on drivers to provide a dependable service, and it's important that you're there for them. We've reached out to you several times about your substantial number of missed ride requests. If this problem continues, you'll affect our ability to keep the platform running smoothly.
> 
> It's best for the community when you accept the ride requests you receive, or simply log out of driver mode if you need a break.
> ...


Wasted your time by replying. These are normal passive-aggresstive lyft messages. Means nothing.


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

jeffbeck27 said:


> So I get this email:
> Passengers rely on drivers to provide a dependable service, and it's important that you're there for them. We've reached out to you several times about your substantial number of missed ride requests. If this problem continues, you'll affect our ability to keep the platform running smoothly.
> 
> It's best for the community when you accept the ride requests you receive, or simply log out of driver mode if you need a break.
> ...


How can you live with yourself knowing full well that you are undependable to our sacred Lyft ridership? Shame on you!


----------



## jeffbeck27 (Oct 27, 2018)

Yeah i thought it was a bunch of @$#&$.

How do Lyft and Uber sleep at night with these BS tactics.
They could make this so much better for everyone by giving up so little.
Shame on them!


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

jeffbeck27 said:


> Will they deactivate you for this?


No.



jeffbeck27 said:


> Do these reset every week?


Yes.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

EVERYONE gets that email. Ignore it.


----------



## mi4johns (Jun 4, 2018)

I used to accept most lyft pings like a good ant, even the long pickup ones - until lyft started the policy of swapping my ride with other, supposedly closer drivers regardless of how long I'd been traveling to get to the pax. 

That's when I turned rogue & now laugh maniacally as I decline all rides that aren't within 6 mins or less from me. Lyft can officially blow me with those messages.


----------

